

Google Plans To Buy Its Way Into Real Estate - fjabre
http://searchengineland.com/google-plans-to-buy-its-way-into-real-estate-33652

======
az
very interesting... so how do I get bought?

------
zandorg
From the 'Brief Timeline Of Google’s Real Estate Efforts': "January 16, 2009"
- wrong year, buddy!

